

Is Using Hash Tables a Good Thing? - coliveira
http://coliveira.net/2008/11/is-using-hash-tables-a-good-thing/

======
lacker
This post focuses almost exclusively on speed of the resulting program. That's
a mistake. Using hash tables is a good thing because they are usually simpler
than an ad hoc multi-level structure made just of pointers and arrays.

